# Thames Valley Meet - NOVEMBER



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Did I mention I'm going on holiday end of this month? 

And because of that and because I'd still like to attend for November the week has been changed!

WEDNESDAY 12TH NOVEMBER - 7.30PM

Location

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

The table is already booked  and I just need to adjust numbers if needed  we can talk about the christmas one too

So who is up for it!

Attending:

Jess 
Penny & "'im" 
Korry
WestcoTT + 1
LouLou

Thanks

Jess


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me please Jess. Oh, and 'im too!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

all updated 

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry Jess.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> Sorry Jess.


Have a lovely time away 

J
xx


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me please!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All Updated 

J
xx


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Another 2 Jess


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I will be in Reading for the next few days, hope to flash a few TTs. Look out for my *Amulet Red *beauty :lol:  
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Did I mention I'm going on holiday end of this month?
> And because of that and because I'd still like to attend for November the week has been changed!
> WEDNESDAY 12TH NOVEMBER - 7.30PM
> ...


 Another holiday? You must be working too hard. 

Great pub with a good menu but I won't be going. 
_This time. _ :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated guys 

Not been around much sorry

And not really another holiday this is my first this year! lol Egypt in 4 days woop woop!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bump!

Don't forget it's wednesday 

J
Xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry I can't make it Jess - too much on this week I'm afraid


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Jess,

Apologies, but I'm in London all day and into the evening so not going to be able to make it I'm afraid!

Will try harder for Dec!

James


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm hoping to be there Jess, work load allowing. 
Am I allowed with a Beetle ? ;-). Back to TT in March 
Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry I can't make it Jess - too much on this week I'm afraid


Boooooo lol



NightHawk said:


> Hi Jess,
> 
> Apologies, but I'm in London all day and into the evening so not going to be able to make it I'm afraid!
> 
> ...


Thats cool  Hopefully my tan will still be visable in Dec! lol



LouLou said:


> I'm hoping to be there Jess, work load allowing.
> Am I allowed with a Beetle ? ;-). Back to TT in March
> Sorry for the late reply.


Course you can, havent seen you for agessssss! 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I can't make it Jess - too much on this week I'm afraid
> ...


It's mainly charity stuff so does that absolve me at all?!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Ok yes it does lol next month tho????

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for another great night Jess!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for coming 

Will pop up the XMas feeler thread shortly

J
xx


----------



## Squidge (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi all! 

I joined the forum back in April, but after going on holiday and saving for a house move, I've only just bought my TT!! I had a quick scan through the forums and wondered when the next meet in Marlow was going to be? It'll be my first!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Squidge,

It will be in December for a christmas meal. Details to follow shortly

J
xx


----------



## Squidge (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome, thank you Lollypop! I'll keep an eye out


----------

